# where do I find 100% polyester tank tops



## freebrd1230 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have been looking on line and can't really find blank 100% tank tops. Can anyone help me?


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Vapor Apparel has them for women.
vapor apparel - your source for blank apparel


----------



## Fortunatemoze (Mar 21, 2013)

yes i need this TOO. Someone save us


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

You guys should check out River's End Trading. They have quite a selection of all kinds of apparel.

www.riversendtrading.com but I notice they are not showing many on their website and most of the ones that are, have been discontinued so would not be able to order again.

My favorite shirt supplier is Jiffy Shirts. They have a great selection, fast shipping and never had one problem out of them in 7 years. For tank tops the url is:
Wholesale Blank Shirts - JiffyShirts.com

Hope that helps!


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

check sanmar we have done some of their shirts and they are very affordable and print great.


----------



## Fortunatemoze (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks a lot but neither have SUBLIMATION TANKS


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Sorry you didn't specify Sublimation. I interpeted it as 100% blank Tanks. lol. oh well...

Tho I thought some of those were polyester.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

And I didn't see where the thread was, I just grabbed it off the main page of those I hadn't read and started reading. So that is my bad.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

try American Apparel | Made in Downtown LA | t-shirts for wholesale and consumer


----------



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Expert Brand has white racer back 100% polys, they sub great and price is right too. 

AI227 Women’s Endurance Racerback


----------



## Fortunatemoze (Mar 21, 2013)

american apparel has some


----------



## stargraphics (Nov 20, 2007)

Try Augusts Sportswear where you'll buy direct. Or you can search August brand from your favorite supplier. S&S Activewear can't be beat for selection and price. Located in Chicago area.


----------

